# $5,000 Coca Cola Bottle Currently on eBay



## SODABOB (Dec 12, 2018)

If your looking for a stocking stuffer for Christmas, check out this $5,000 Coca Cola bottle on eBay. Its a patent 1915 bottle but the 9 in 1915 is upside down. I sent the seller a message to see if it has a makers mark or date code on it and will let you know what they say when I hear back from them. Despite the patent date, the 1915 bottles were not produced and circulated until 1917. I have ROOT 17 that I paid $100 for several years ago. Notice on the eBay listing where it says they already sold one and have one left. I wonder how much they got for the one that sold? I could be wrong, but I bet it wasn't $5,000. It has a "Make Offer" option but I have no intention of making one because they would probably laugh at me when they saw my $50 offer. Anyhoo, check it out - its really cool ... 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-ERROR...GlZbXVJ:sc:USPSPriority!91906!US!-1:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 13, 2018)

Good grief. I think that is a little out of my budget.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 13, 2018)

Crazy. I have seen 1915 bottles for 20$.


----------



## EvansBottles (Dec 20, 2018)

Is it possible that coke bottle is BIM (blown) tooled top? I don't see a seam on the lip. And the look of the piece just looks BIM. Rather than ABM (machine made). The bubbles and crude embossing along with no base markings makes me wonder.
It also looks as if I can see the tooling marks that wipe the seam from the lip and upper neck. If it is BIM then it is rare in
that respect alone. Regardless of the upside down number.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 20, 2018)

Pretty sure it is BIM.  There are at least a handful of cities that have BIM 1915's I believe.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

I contacted the seller two times. The first time was to ask if the bottle had a makers mark or any other numbers or letters embossed on the base or heel. They sent me a reply but it was a little vague. The said it had a makers mark but didn't say what it was. So I contacted them again to clarify what the makers mark is, and I also asked them about the mold seam. They are a little slow in replying and it took several days to hear from them the first time. I have not received a reply yet from my second inquiry but will post it when I do. In the meantime, here is a list of the glass companies who produced the patent 1915 bottle. If we knew which one made the error bottle we might be able to find out more about it. I will be back just as soon as I hear from the seller again. 

The (1916 Patent) is a typo and should have been (1915 Patent)

Notice the earliest production dates are 1917


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

And here's my ROOT 17 bottle - Which is considered one of the very first to be produced. I paid about $100 for it several years ago. Its machine made.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

I take back what I said about the seller being slow to respond. I just received this copy/pasted message - which is kind of confusing because in their first reply they said it DID have a makers mark. ???


[h=1]New message from: betrillionaire (3,039
	

)[/h]
[h=3]There is NO makers or mark and any numbers or letters on the bottom or around base. 
The line on the side of the bottle goes all the way to the top
[/h]


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

PS

If you click on the sellers name it will take you to their selling history, etc. They have 3,039 sales. I scrolled through everything they sold in the past six months and did not see another error bottle listed. Of course it might have been longer ago than six months, but I'm still curious about them indicating that one sold and that the current listing is the last one. If anyone scrolls through all 3,039 of their sales and finds the other bottle, please share it with us. Most of the sales show how much the item sold for, etc. Just click on where it says "See All Feedback"


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

PS ~ PS

I just found this by clicking on the one that sold from the original link. It indicates an offer was accepted - but I'm still a little confused if the offer was $5,000 or if that is just referring to the asking price. ???


User ID





Buy It Now PriceQuantityDate of Purchase














l***s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 6 )US $5,000.001Apr-10-18 00:46:13 PDT





l***s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 6 )US $5,000.001Apr-10-18 00:46:13 PDT


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

PS ~ PS ~ PS

I just asked the seller how much the other error bottle sold for. Let's see if they will disclose it. Hopefully they will reply right away like they did with my last inquiry.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Yep! They were Online and got right back to me. I think they think I'm hot-to-trot about buying it. I thanked them and said I might get back to them after Christmas. Anyway, here's what they said about the selling price of the one that sold last April ...


[h=1]New message from: betrillionaire (3,039
	

)[/h]
[h=3]US $5,000.00
[/h]


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

*$5,000.00  ???*


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Check this out. I'm 99.99% confident its the error bottle that sold last April. If someone now or in the future has a WorthPoint (pay for) subscription it will show how much the bottle sold for and when ... 


https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/error-nov-16-1915-coca-cola-bottle-1876776348


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Hmm ... Something is a little fishy. Notice the bottle pictured on WorthPoint is the same bottle that's currently listed. Compare the two little bubbles shown on the current bottle and the WorthPoint bottle. ???


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Here are the two bottles for comparison ...

Current Image

View attachment 186201


WorthPoint Image

View attachment 186202


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

I guess I'm just a born skeptic because I have serious doubts about the bottle currently listed on eBay. I'm tempted to ask the seller about the WorthPoint bottle but will give it some thought first because I don't want to stir up a hornet's nest at this time. What we need to do is find someone with a WorthPoint subscription and see what's what.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Please stand by. I just sent the seller the following question ...

One more question ...

Is the bottle pictured on your listing the actual bottle I will receive if I buy it?


----------



## HouTxSoda (Dec 20, 2018)

If the buyer of the first bottle was new to eBay, and it only has 6 purchases total, I would be VERY skeptical.
But if they bought their own bottle, they would still owe eBay 10% of the purchase price ($ 500), and Paypal fees, so maybe it is legit.


----------



## EvansBottles (Dec 20, 2018)

If you look closely they are the same photo. Look at what the bottle is sitting on. And the shadow that is casts.
Its just an enlarged version of the same photo.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

I heard from the seller but all they said was "Thanks" and didn't answer my question about if I would receive the exact bottle pictured. So I just sent them another message asking the same question again. I'm really beginning to suspect something fishy is going on. I will be back if/when I hear from them again. By the way, I totally agree with EvansBottles in that its the identical bottle and identical picture as the one shown on WorthPoint.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

I just heard from them (see below) I'm tempted to report them to eBay with the evidence I accumulated but probably won't because I don't want to get caught up in some weird situation. But I think its safe to highlight this with a *Buyer Beware Warning!

*Here's the seller's copy/pasted reply ...


[h=1]New message from: betrillionaire (3,039
	

)[/h]
[h=3]The bottle it's show on pictures it is the actual bottle.
[/h]


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Just to see what would happen I made an official offer of $50.00 but it was instantly rejected. And when I say "instantly" I mean faster than the blink of an eye. I'm not sure how all of that works but apparently the offer option is set up in advance with a predetermined amount that it will accept. I have no intention of making a higher offer because I might end up biting off more than I can chew.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Question ...

Do you think I should continue to investigate this or just let it go? I can very easily send the seller a link to the WorthPoint listing and ask them to explain it.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Stand by because this could get Verry Intrresting - I just decided to send the seller the WorthPoint link.


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 20, 2018)

Here's their reply. I hate to say this, and I don't mean any offence by it, but because of the way their reply is worded in this and the previous replies, I'm starting to think the seller might be illiterate or a kid. In other words, their reply about the WorthPoint link I sent them doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. What do you make of it?  


[h=1]New message from: betrillionaire (3,039
	

)[/h]
[h=3]Just I change the old pictures it has been sold to the new pictures is NOT sold yet as you can see it.
[/h]


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 20, 2018)

I think this person is "koo koo' with the prices of their merchandise.


----------



## EvansBottles (Dec 21, 2018)

I just looked at the other Coke bottles this seller is offering. All are at ridiculous prices.
There is a number of bottles photographed in the same setting. Then there are a fair number
of others that are all photographed in various different settings. Which seems pretty odd.
As if the photos were pirated from other listings. But if this seller is doing this, how does he/she
have such a high Ebay rating?


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 21, 2018)

I would stay away from this seller for sure. Crazy!


----------



## SODABOB (Dec 22, 2018)

If you think the $5,000.00 Coca Cola bottle is crazy, check out this $7,500.00 Coca Cola *can* by the same seller ...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/factory-er...m=142775329177&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982


----------



## KSESTATE (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello the more I look and from reading what you guys found out and the sellers confusion, I would not touch it. a fake But I could be wrong. To good to be true and does not fit the MFG dates.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 1, 2019)

Not sure why errors are so popular.  Coins are famous for this.  The only one that makes sense to me is the stamp with the airplane flying upside down.


----------

